# 2016 Chevy Silverado fisher mm2 3 plug install with new 3 module



## stearnsclean (Nov 25, 2016)

This is my first install.....Im installing truck side components for a mm2 plow on my 2016 silverado 2500.
The fisher dealer told me i could not use my 4 plug modual because it would not work with the new lights. they told me i could use my power and control harness from old truck. they sold me pushplates, 3 plug soft start modual, and adapter pigtail,and the light harness for my truck. I have not started on the push plates yet. I started with the electrical. i have the lights hooked up to the truck and mudual installed. my question is where do i plug in the harness for the controlls?


----------



## stearnsclean (Nov 25, 2016)

so i did not have the adapter pigtail hooked up. it was still in the bag. so i think i have the wiring hooked up right. Now i need to figure out how to get the control end of the wire into the cab from the engine bay. any tips on that? the last part of the electrical will be to hook the sylenoid to the battery. i have 2 batteries. does it matter which i hook to?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Either drill a hole in the firewall, or go through the factory wiring loom through the firewall.
Doesn't really matter which battery.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Chevy used to put a dimple in the firewall above your left foot. Drill there, or feed it thru some exit loom, like the fuel pedal harness. Just don't cut any wires.


----------



## stearnsclean (Nov 25, 2016)

thanks for the tips! hopefully i will have it finished today!


----------



## stearnsclean (Nov 25, 2016)

I got it all installed. And it all works!! thanks for your help!


----------

